# Black R34 GTR - New Owner!



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Evening all,

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of my first R34 GTR, due in the next few weeks! Only 62000Km's from new with full service history and 1 owner from Japan; also came with a few goodies. Looking forward to getting in the drivers seat! 

Few pictures:


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Very nice, mine is due to be in UK end of March. The wait is a killer!!


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

ahsam421 said:


> Very nice, mine is due to be in UK end of March. The wait is a killer!!


Thanks! It is indeed. I'm glad its finally coming to an end! ha


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks lovely your going to enjoy 34 ownership :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. Welcome aboard. The car will be with you before you know it!


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks! Yes and burning a hole in my pocket i'm sure


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks good Jamie it's lew btw probably remember my gt turbo. Me and my girlfriend came and picked your toms kit up .


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Night stalker said:


> Looks good Jamie it's lew btw probably remember my gt turbo. Me and my girlfriend came and picked your toms kit up .



Hi Lew! I do indeed. I've been following your updates on Instagram wit the R32 and the S15! Definitely a good combination of cars there. If have another S15 in a heartbeat!


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

welcome along,
Best of luck with the new purchase, it looks great


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Dom!


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

N80Jamie said:


> Hi Lew! I do indeed. I've been following your updates on Instagram wit the R32 and the S15! Definitely a good combination of cars there. If have another S15 in a heartbeat!


Thanks mate i am thinking about selling the s15 in a few months and getting a fd . The skyline isn't going anywhere ever lol


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Night stalker said:


> Thanks mate i am thinking about selling the s15 in a few months and getting a fd . The skyline isn't going anywhere ever lol



FD is also on my 'to do' list ha! Don't blame you, it's a beaut!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice good choice of colour.


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

GTRNICK said:


> Very nice good choice of colour.


I do love the R34's in black, very glad i secured it!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats looks a cracker:bowdown1:


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Cheers Baz!


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

So after the long wait, i finally picked up the R34 Wednesday this week. Condition is very good all round with only a couple of very minor points which I will be sorting asap. Overall i have been totally 'wowed' by this car, the drive is phenomenal and i just don't want to step out of it! ha. 

Unfortunately the Fujitsubo Giken titanium exhaust has a baffle loose in the center silencer. I don't suppose anyone else has had this issue before? Thinking of getting the silencer removed perhaps?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Such a menacing colour. Very nice indeed.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Very shiningggg congrats


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh Yes - like it! :chuckle:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Best colour to have:thumbsup:


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks awesome Jamie.

Have you got much planned for it?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lovely! congrats


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys! 

As for plans, nothing major really. Tidy up anything that needs tidying mainly. As much as some don't like spacers, I am planning on getting these OEM wheels to sit better. Was planning on changing them but after seeing them in the flesh I'm happy to keep them.


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Very very nice!

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Skun!

Finally ordered the new LCD Polarizer film to repair the MFD and all turned out successfully! The old film was A LOT worse than first thought and it was a nightmare getting all the old film/glue off.. Happy with the result though and would recommend anyone giving it a go if needed! Only about £12-£13 for the film FYI.

*BEFORE*




*AFTER*


----------



## 1PBY (Mar 4, 2011)

welcome! cracking car!! Enjoy!!


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

1PBY said:


> welcome! cracking car!! Enjoy!!




Thanks mate!


----------



## AGellL (Oct 15, 2015)

Lovely in black


----------

